# Need advice on what to do with my puppy while at work



## pmorris1274 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a 7 month old toy poodle, and have been a work at home mom to him since we got him at 8 weeks old. Since he is a poodle, and because of his background so far of having me home all day, he very much is attached to me and cannot stand being away from his family. (My husband and I.) He is a very social dog with a sweet spirit.

Anyway, I am unable to work from home any longer, and am now worried on what to do with him when I have to return to the office full-time. He would not like being locked up in the bathroom all day. (We currently put a baby gate accross the doorway when leaving the house for errands, etc.) I know he would be unhappy being locked up for 8 hours a day, and am considering doing doggie daycare, but that is very expensive. We don't allow him free access to the house, yet because he is still a puppy. I have to work in order for us to make ends meet, so unfortunately, quitting the job is not an option, either. I really wish I could, though!

What do you all do when you work full-time and have a dog? Since Travis is a puppy, and his breed is very sociable, I can't see leaving him alone all day. Getting rid of him is not an option for me, so I am thinking doggie daycare is what it will have to be, even if we have to cut our budget on things elsewhere.

Maybe I am being too much of a worry wart, here. Any advice? Thanks!

Patricia


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Put the dog in a crate or ex-pen and go to work. Try to come home at lunch to let him out. Or get someone to come in midday for a potty break and a bit of play.


----------



## Kaz Tarja (Apr 6, 2009)

dont put the poor pup in a crate all day, if you have to time try to slowly build up the time in which the dog is home alone, beginning at half hour then getting longer making sure that the pup has things to play with at ALL times, and many things to amuse herself with and nothing for the pup to get to that you dont want her near .. this will set the pup up for life


----------



## jazesmum (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a new puppy, I work 2 days a week, and was petrified of leaving her for about 4 hours. I have a crate, but used it with the door open and she had a free run in the bathroom. the crate was blocking the doorway. I think she cried a bit, ( I couldn't bear to listen, so had to go to work) came home and she was fine. gave her a treat and she's doing fine. I hasten to add she's only 8 wks old too. but get lots of cuddles and love when I am here. 

I bouught puppy pads for her to pee on today.... Just thought I'd mention this, make you smile...... it says on the pack.. "keep away from children and pets" lol :/


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Are you starting your new job right away? 
If so, I would definitely recommend doggy day care or a dog walker to give your puppy a break, some company and some exercise. 
If not, start working on leaving him for short periods now. Stock up on large kongs and fill them with kibble/treats and peanut butter or something similar that you can freeze in advance. (the freezing makes the PB solid, takes longer to get through). Maybe put his meals in a buster cube or something similar so he has something to do and the motivation to do it when you are gone. Large bones are good too.
Ensure he gets a good walk/run in the mornings before you leave. A short training session helps too (work his brain...tires him out). Can you baby gate him into a bigger room than the bathroom? The kitchen maybe?
I found DAP (diffuser) helpful with Cracker's severe separation anxiety, so this may be something you might want to try as well.

For other stay at home dog owners who may read this, I also want to point out that it is important to get your dog's used to being home alone from the beginning....not worrying about it until you "have to" sets your pet up for separation anxiety. Many people get their puppy when they know someone will be home (handy for housetraining etc) ie, teachers home for the summer, and this is great, but it IS really a good idea to "train" the dog to have periods alone as well.


----------



## BigBlackDogGal (Mar 16, 2009)

Doggie daycare has been a lifesaver for me in dealing with my dog's separation anxiety. It's definitely a struggle to afford it though! I would recommend shopping around - there can be major price differences from one daycare to another. One daycare is nearly $12 more than another one in my area! Also check for discounts - my daycare place offers a 10% discount to students and multiple dog families. 

I often take Rufus to a half day of daycare - it's cheaper (yay!) and it does a sufficient job of wearing him out. Then he doesn't have to be left alone for a full 8 hours. You might consider taking your pup to a full day every other day too - they are usually so tired the next day they just lay around in a coma.


----------

